# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  20/02/19 [PACK2] SPD SERVICE TOOL v3445 - ALCATEL OT-2053 / OT-3025 / OT- 3026 ADDED

## mohamed73

What's new ?         *ALCATEL OT-2053X / OT-2053D / OT-3025X / OT-3026X / OT-3026G - WORLD FIRST FULL SUPPORT*
OPERATIONS SUPPORTED:  REMOVE SIM_LOCKWRITE FIRMWARE / NVFORMAT FILE SYSTEMREAD FLASH MEMORYIMEI REPAIR / BT REPAIR / RELOCK *NOTE:*
FOR THE NEW ALCATELS BASED ON SC6531E / SC7703A CHIPSETS PLEASE USE RELOCK FUNCTION TO ON IF YOU GET 'SIM RESTRICTED'
AFTER FLASHING A NEW FIRMWARE (THIS WILL ALLOW REBUILDING THE SECURITY)
ADDED OVER 70 NEW FIRMWARES FOR THE NEW ALCATEL SPD SERIES  *ACCENT NUBIA 33 / AIRTEL VIDA A121 DUAL SIM / AMGOO AM386 / CAT HASSAN / DOPPIO F1821 / IPLUS C6 / ZTE R550 / ORANGE M105+*
- WORLD FIRST UNLOCK USING PATCHED FIRMWARE FILES
OTHER OPERATIONS SUPPORTED:  WRITE FIRMWARE / NVFORMAT FILE SYSTEMREAD FLASH MEMORYIMEI REPAIR / BT REPAIR / RELOCK 
NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT:  1066D-2[X=A]6CMXB_EN_ES.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALBE5_EN_FR_TRK_DE_DUTCH.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALBY5_EN_RU_ESTONIAN_LATVIAN_LITHUANIAN_UKR.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALE75_EN_DE_SLOV_CRO_SRB.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALFR5_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALMY5_EN_CHNINESSE_MALAY.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALND1_EN_DANISH_FINNISH_NORWEGIAN_SWEDISH.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALNL1_EN_FR_TRK_DE_DUTCH.spd1066D-2[X=A]ALNL5_EN_FR_TRK_DE_DUTCH.spd1066D-2[X=A]BYFR1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd1066D-2[X=A]RGRO5_EN_HU_RO.spd1066D-2[X=A]TBGR5_EN_RU_GRK_ALB_BG.spd1066D-2[X=A]TMCV5_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd1066F-2[X=A]EEPEA_EN_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]2VVU5_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd1066G-2[X=A]ALGE5_EN_FR_RU_DE_UKR.spd1066G-2[X=A]ALIT1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd1066G-2[X=A]ALIT5_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd1066G-2[X=A]ALND5_EN_DANISH_FINNISH_NORWEGIAN_SWEDISH.spd1066G-2[X=A]EUPAA_EN_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]MVGTB_EN_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]OFUSA_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]RGDO1_EN_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]RGDOB_EN_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]TBDE5_EN_FR_IT_TRK_DE.spd1066G-2[X=A]TBHU5_EN_HU_DE.spd1066G-2[X=A]TGMXA_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]TMST5_EN_FR_PT_ES.spd1066G-2[X=A]WNIT5_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd2003D-2XALMY1_EN_CHINESSE_MALAY.spd2003D-2XALPL1_EN_RU_ES_DE_PL.spd2003D-2XALRU1_EN_RU_ESTONIAN_LATVIAN_LITHUANIAN_UKRAINIA  N.spd2003G-2XTNBG1_EN_GRK_ALBANIAN_BG_MACEDONIAN.spd2003G-2XVDES1_EN_PT_ES_BASQUE_CATALAN_GALICIAN_EN.spd2003G-2XVDGB1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd2003G-2XVDGR1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE_GRK_RO.spd2003G-2XVDIE1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd2003G-2XVDIS1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE_ICELANDIC_PL.spd2003G-2XVDMK1_EN_GRK_ALBANIAN_BG_MACEDONIAN.spd2003G-2XVDPT1_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT_DE.spd2003G-2XVDRO1_EN_FR_HU_DE_RO.spd2053D-2XALBK1_EN_GRK_ALB_BG_MACED.spd2053D-2XALE51_EN_HU_CZ_RO_SLOVAK.spd2053D-2XALIB1_EN_PT_ES_BASQUE_CATALAN_CALICIAN.spd2053D-2XALIN1_EN_ARB_FR_PT_ES_FARSI_DUTCH.spd2053D-2XVDDE1_EN_TRK_DE_DUTCH.spd2053D-2XVDMK1_EN_ALBANIAN_BG_MACED_SRB.spd2053X-2XALGB1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd2053X-2XOFUS1_EN_FR_BRZ_ES.spd2053X-2XRGES1_EN_PT_ES_BASQUE_CATALAN_CALICIAN.spd2053X-2XTBHR1_EN_DE_SLOV_CRO_SRB.spd3025X-2[X=A]ALE11_EN_HU_RU_DE_GR_CZ_SLV_RO_ALB_BG_CRO_MACED_PL  _SRB_SLV.spd3025X-2[X=A]ALRU1_EN_RU_ESTONIAN_LATVIAN_LITHUANIAN_UKRAINIAN.  spd3025X-2[X=A]OBGB1_EN.spd3025X-2[X=A]P3PL1_EN_HU_RU_DE_GRK_CZ_SLV_RO_ALB_BG_CRO_MACED_P  L_SRB_SLO.spd3025X-2[X=A]TWGB1_EN_FR_PT_ES_DE.spd3026G-2[X=A]1NNZ1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026G-2[X=A]2DNZ1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026G-2[X=A]ALMY1_EN_CHINESSE_MALAY.spd3026G-2[X=A]ALPH1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026G-2[X=A]IZAU1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026G-2[X=A]OFUS1_EN_FR_BRAZILIAN_LATINESP_IT.spd3026G-2[X=A]VDAU1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026G-2[X=A]VDNZ1_EN_CHINESSE_INDONESIAN_THAI.spd3026X-2[X=A]ALE11_EN_HU_RU_DE_GR_CZ_SLV_RO_ALB_BG_CRO_MACED_PL  _SRB_SLV.spd3026X-2[X=A]ALGB1_EN_FR_ES_IT_DE.spd3026X-2[X=A]ALWE1_EN_FR_PT_ES_IT_TRK_DE_EUSKERA_CATALAN_DANISH  _DUTCH_FINNISH_GALICIAN_NORV_SWEDISH.spd3026X-2[X=A]MWIE1_EN.spdACCENT_NUBIA33_SC6531E_MTN_EN_ARB_FR_ES_DE-2.spdAIRTEL_VIDA_A121_EN_ARB_FR_PT-2PATCHED_DUAL_SIM.spdAMGOO_AM386_EN_FR_HINDI_PT_ES.spdCAT_HASSAN_EN_FR_PT_ES-2PATCHED.spdDopppio_F1821_3G_EN_ES_CLARO-2.spdIPLUS_C6_AIRTEL_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spdNYX_XYN_308_SC6531E_EN_FR_ES-PATCHED_NEW_TEST.spdORANGE_M105+_EN_ARB_FR_PT-2PATCHED.spdR550_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spd        
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

